# Light fixture Cover



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I have stupidly broken the rear light fixture Plastic Len's Cover on my Autotrail, rang Autotrail they only supply the whole fixture unit.

Any idea if you can buy these separate, and if so who might supply them

Charlie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Post a photo Charlie - far more members may be able to help if they know exactly what you are looking for! :wink: 

Dave


P.S. Free bump for you. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Dave

I suspect you cannot buy them separate, so have ordered the full light fixture unit, what makes this type of accident worse is the fact it was avoidable, just not taking care parking in a place I'v parked up in a 100 times before.  

Charlie


----------

